

[Show HN] Pluss.es - Your Google+ Profile as a blog. - djtidau
http://www.pluss.es/

======
dustingetz
i would LOVE to see source code for this. currently my blog is hosted in wave.
not to duplicate the effort, i'd rather you guys did it, but as a base point
for other G+ api publishing.

hmm, not sure if this[1] is it, but it is similar.

    
    
      [1] https://github.com/ayust/pluss

